# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  Βοήθεια για επιλογή κλουβιού

## ΝΑΤΑΛΙΑ

γειασ παιδια εχω ενα κοκατιλ τ κλουβι πρεπει να αγορασω για να ειναι ανετο και επειδη θα το βγαζω και εξω γιαυτο ρωταω 56χ40χ40 καλο ειναι?

----------


## mitsman

θεωρω ειναι μια χαρα Ναταλια!!! Αν και λιγο πιο ανετο θα ηταν πιο καλα, να χωρεσει και τιποτα παιχνιδακια και τετοια!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΛΙΑ

ευχαριστωω

----------


## mitsman

μεχρι ποσα λεφτα θες να διαθεσεις??????????? εχω μια καλη προταση.... σε κλουβι.... για αυτο το λεω

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΛΙΑ

μεχρι 30 το πολυ γτ δεν εχω

----------


## mitsman

Ψαξε για αυτο το κλουβι!!!!!!!!! εχει διαστασεις *76cm x 46cm x 45.5cm*και τα πουλια μεσα φαινονται μυγες (αρκετα μεγαλο) και μπορεις να το χρησιμοποιησεις σαν ζευγαρωστρα!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Επισης μπορεις να κανεις μια πατεντα αν πιανουν τα χερακια σου !

Αν μπορεις να διαθεσεις λιγα περισσοτερα λεφτα , μπορεις να παρεις δυο τετειες και να τις ενωσεις !   :Happy: 

Το πουλακι σου θα ειναι καταευχαριστημενο απο το κλουβι που θα εχεις φτιαξει !
*
Σκεψου το !*

----------


## Kostakos

Αυτή η ζευγαρώστρα είναι κατάλληλη και για λαβμπερντς?
Είμαι πορς αναζήτηση!!

----------


## mitsman

εννοειται πως ειναι... καλα τα lovebirds θα κανουν παρτυ εκει μεσα!!!!!

----------


## δημητρα

αχ αυτο το κλουβι, ολο ο κοσμος το εχει, ειναι παρα πολυ καλο για τα λεφτα του 23 ευρο.και χωραει ανετα πολλα πραγματα. ευχαριστω κ εγω τα παιδια που μου το ειπαν. 
γεια σου mitsman :bye:

----------


## mitsman

Εγω εχω τα ζευγαρια τα κοκατιλ μου και σκεφτομαι μελοντικα να βαλω ολα μου τα πουλια σε τετοια!!!!!!!!!

Γεια σου φιλε μου συνονοματε!!!

----------


## δημητρα

ενα καλο με αυτα τα κλουβια ειναι κ ο συρομενος πατος με βολευει παρα πολυ κ καθαριζεται ευκολα, να ευχαριστησω κ τον dara για την βοηθεια του οταν πηρα τα δικα μου. ειναι ομως αρκετα μεγαλα κ πρεπει να εχουμε χωρο να τα βαλουμε.

----------


## mitsman

βγαινουν και σε πιο μικρα.... αναλογως τι θες!!!!!


το συρταρι ειναι ολα τα λεφτα γιατι δεν χρειαζεται να σηκωνεις κλουβια... ειδικα την αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο ειναι οτι χειροτερο!

----------


## Kostakos

Καλό φαίνεται γι'αυτό ρώτησα!!
Ναι λογικά εκεί μέσα γλέντια θα κάνουν!!

----------


## δημητρα

πηρα κ απο τα πιο μικρα, ειναι μεγαλυτερα απο τις κοινες ζευγαρωστρες μονο κακο ειναι οτι δεν εχοουν πλαινα πορτακια για εξωτερικη φωλια. κ εγω αυτο λεω μεγαλο πλεονεκτημα στην αναπαραγωγη

----------


## mitsman

εμενα εχουν πλαινα πορτακια!!!!! προφανως τα πιο μικρα δεν θα εχουν....

βασικα ειχα ακουσει οτι ειναι 2 διαφορετικα κλουβια αυτα με τα πορτακια με αυτα χωρις πορτακια....

----------


## Kostakos

(χωρίς να θέλω να χαλάσω το θέμα αλλά... είναι καλό να αγοράζουμε κλουβάκια από το ίντερνετ?

----------


## Efthimis98

Εγω προσωπικα δεν αγορασα ποτε και δεν θα αγορασω ποτε απο οτι μου φαινεται !  :Happy: 

Δεν ξερω γιατι , αλλα δεν τα εμπιστευομαι !  :Happy: 

Εχω ακουσει ομως οτι πολλα ατομα αγοραζουν απο το Διαδυκτιο !  :Happy:

----------


## Kostakos

Ναι όμως αν δεν εχεις κοντα σου ενα πετ οπως εγω δε ξερω και πολλα περι κλουβιων!!

----------


## Gee1

> αχ αυτο το κλουβι, ολο ο κοσμος το εχει, ειναι παρα πολυ καλο για τα λεφτα του 23 ευρο.και χωραει ανετα πολλα πραγματα. ευχαριστω κ εγω τα παιδια που μου το ειπαν. 
> γεια σου mitsman


Πού μπορώ να βρω τέτοιο κλουβί ή κάτι παρόμοιο σε αυτή την τιμή;Με ενδιαφέρει πολύ κάτι τέτοιο.
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Εγω παιδια αγοραζω παρα πολλα απο διαδυκτιο.

Ειδικα τις κλουβες με τη βαση τους μου τις εφεραν στο σπιτι μεσα σε 3 ωρες και τους πληρωσα μετρητα χωρις καρτα χωρις τιποτα...

Μονο το κουβαλημα που γλυτωσα...

----------


## mitsman

και εγω ολα τα αγοραζω απο το ιντερνετ γιατι εδω στη Ναξο δεν εχουμε τιποτα!

----------


## δημητρα

το μονο κακο ειναι οτι απο το internet δεν το βλεπεις απο κοντα (δεν το πιανεις), αλλα για αυτο υπαρχει η παρεα εδω, ρωτας αμα καποιος εχει παρει το συγκεκριμενο κλουβι π.χ και σου λεει κ μετα αποφασιζεις εσυ. η διαφορα σε τιμες μεγαλη.
εγω πηρα 4 κλουβια, με 5 ευρο μου τα φεραν σπιτι (αθηνα-πατρα). 5 ευρο θα πληρωνα βενζινη στο αμαξι μονο να κατεβω στο πετ.

----------


## Kostakos

Καλό και βέβαια δε παίρνω άμα δε σχηματίσω πρώτα γνώμη!!!

----------


## teo24

> Ψαξε για αυτο το κλουβι!!!!!!!!! εχει διαστασεις *76cm x 46cm x 45.5cm*
> 
> 
> και τα πουλια μεσα φαινονται μυγες (αρκετα μεγαλο) και μπορεις να το χρησιμοποιησεις σαν ζευγαρωστρα!!!!


 To ειχα βρει πριν κανα χρονο και το ειχε καποιο καταστημα με 20 ευρω αλλα δεν το πηρα γιατι ηταν μπλε.τωρα μπορειτε να με φασκελωνεται.

----------


## mirsini_st

Σκεφτομαι να παρω κ εγω ενα τετοι κλουβι..Βρε παιδια ομως δεν ειναι οι πορτες και οι ταιστρες πολυ κοντα στον πατο του κλουβιου?Η ετσι φαινεται στις φωτο?Με τα παπαγαλακια ειναι ειναι θεμα ο τοσο ρηχος πατος?Το λεω επειδη ειναι ατακτουλικα και τα πετανε ολα απο δω και απο κει!

----------


## iliasthess

> Ψαξε για αυτο το κλουβι!!!!!!!!! εχει διαστασεις *76cm x 46cm x 45.5cm*
> 
> 
> και τα πουλια μεσα φαινονται μυγες (αρκετα μεγαλο) και μπορεις να το χρησιμοποιησεις σαν ζευγαρωστρα!!!!


Το κλουβί αυτό μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σαν μόνιμο για 2 κοκατίλ ή μόνο σαν ζευγαρώστρα ; Ευχαριστώ !!

----------


## COMASCO

> Το κλουβί αυτό μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σαν μόνιμο για 2 κοκατίλ ή μόνο σαν ζευγαρώστρα ; Ευχαριστώ !!


αν θυμαμαι καλα!το εχει φιλος μεσα απο το φορουμ!που εχει μεσα 2 κοκατιλ και εχει αναφερει οτι ειναι αρκετα ανετα!αν καλο λαθος γραψτε λαθος!
εγω νομιζω οτι κανει!χωρις να ξερω το ειδος ομως!πολλα ατομα οπως και εγω εχουμε κανει πατεντα με την ενωση 2 τετοιων ζευγαρωστρων!μεσα σε αυτην τα μικρα ειναι αρχηγοι!

----------


## Athina

Εγώ είχα μέσα έξι μήνες το ζευγαράκι μου.Μου φαίνεται αρκετά άνετο για δύο κοκατιλάκια!!

----------


## CyberPanos

Και εγώ το χρησιμοποιούσα παλιότερα για 2 lovebirds τα οποία είχαν και επιτυχημένη γέννα σε αυτο το κλουβί(πολλες φορές παιζει ρολο και το κλουβί),και για ενα διάστημα ειχα και κοκατιλ, απλά για κοκατιλ θέλει λιγο πιο προσεκτική τακτοποίηση,γιατι δεν μπορούν να πηδάνε απτο ενα κλαδί στο άλλο η να πετάνε όπως πιο μικρόσωμα... οπότε πανε σκαρφαλώνοντας στο κλουβί, γιαυτό πρέπει να ειναι κάπως κοντά μεταξύ τους τα κλαδιά η αν ενώνονται κάπως,της ταΐστρες λιγο φαγητό και τακτικο άλλαγμα άμα της γεμίσεις την αλλη μέρα η μισή θα είναι στο πάτωμα η σίγουρα κάπου εκτός της ταΐστρας. :Happy0159:

----------


## lagreco69

> μεχρι 30 το πολυ γτ δεν εχω





> Ψαξε για αυτο το κλουβι!!!!!!!!! εχει διαστασεις *76cm x 46cm x 45.5cm*
> 
> 
> και τα πουλια μεσα φαινονται μυγες (αρκετα μεγαλο) και μπορεις να το χρησιμοποιησεις σαν ζευγαρωστρα!!!!


Η κλουβα που πολυ σωστα!! σου προτεινε ο Δημητρης εχει 23.70! 
εαν παρεις δυο εχουν 47.40 και ενα ευρω τα δεματικα καλωδιων. με 48. 40 φτιαχνεις αυτην την κλουβα.

----------

